
How our immune systems could stop people from reaching Mars - bkohlmann
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/09/02/immune-systems-could-stop-humans-reaching-mars/
======
nyc111
80 per cent of our immune system is in our gut. I wonder if they looked at the
microbiome of the cosmonauts.

